# Tiny url & bit.ly ....



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry Kell my old mucka but ....

What is the fucking point of these web shorteners?

Is it because you can get stats? (http://bit.ly/info/14C8ip). I mean, _you've_ (generally, not Kell specific), still got to go to the site, paste the url, get the "Tiny Url" and then copy and paste that, so where's the time saving? :?

Paste the full url or do one of those geeky things and hide the full url behind some words like "Click here you cock".

I've got a tiny penis. I don't want to be clicking on tiny url's as well!

P.S. http://bit.ly/aapwf :wink:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

They are generally for sending in emails, NNTP posts, IM Messages etc.. as if the link is really long, it can become broken if it ends up on more than one line, then the person clicking it, ends up with a 404.

On here, the forum shortens the link for you (meaning it does not display the full link in the post) so when posting here, there really isn't any point using it.

FWIW you can add a button to your browser that will create a TinyURL for you if you go to http://tinyurl.com/ and look under the big heading "Add TinyURL to your browser's toolbar"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can imagine I've only ever posted two tiny url links in my life. Never use the site and normally prefer to do the clever linky thing.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Instead of fannying around with other sites is it not just easier to truncate the URL into the PHPBB code tags e.g.


```
Click [url=http://www.privateprozac.com/moaningoldgit.php]HERE[/url]
```
So it appears as follows:

Click HERE

:?:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

The link doesn't work Kev. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> :lol:
> 
> The link doesn't work Kev. :wink:


Works for me.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Must be my work firewall blocking it then! :lol:


----------

